# emerge gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1 klapt nicht

## sambatasse

```

/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/genpeep.c: In function `match_rtx':

/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/genpeep.c:337: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

make[2]: *** [genpeep.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/genautomata.c: In function `output_dfa_finish_func':

/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/genautomata.c:8770: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

make[2]: *** [genautomata.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/build/gcc'

make[1]: *** [stage3_build] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/build/gcc'

make: *** [bootstrap-lean] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1 failed.

!!! Function gcc_do_make, Line 1133, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed with bootstrap-lean

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

es will und will nicht

----------

## moocha

Die haeufigsten Ursachen sind:Fehlerhaftes RAM (emerge memtest86+ und testen)Overclocking (bitte nicht...)Instabile GCC-Version (eine aeltere versuchen)

----------

## sambatasse

Ist ein Root Server kann daher spontan Ram nicht testen und Overvcloking fällt auch aus.

Und diese Version will emerge aber haben ist die aktuelle.

----------

## JoHo42

Es gibt noch eine Aktuellere Version.

Installier doch mit

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=

Vielleicht kommste mit der besser klar.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## sambatasse

```
/var/tmp/portage/libstdc++-v3-3.3.4/work/build/i686-pc-linux-gnu/libstdc++-v3/include/bits/locale_facets.tcc: In

   member function `_InIter std::money_get<_CharT, _InIter>::do_get(_InIter,

   _InIter, bool, std::ios_base&, std::_Ios_Iostate&, std::basic_string<_CharT,

   std::char_traits<_CharT>, std::allocator<_CharT> >&) const [with _CharT =

   wchar_t, _InIter = std::istreambuf_iterator<wchar_t,

   std::char_traits<wchar_t> >]':

/var/tmp/portage/libstdc++-v3-3.3.4/work/gcc-3.3.4/libstdc++-v3/src/locale-inst.cc:55:   instantiated from here

/var/tmp/portage/libstdc++-v3-3.3.4/work/build/i686-pc-linux-gnu/libstdc++-v3/include/bits/locale_facets.tcc:1304: internal compiler error: Segmentation

   fault

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.

make[3]: *** [locale-inst.lo] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libstdc++-v3-3.3.4/work/build/i686-pc-linux-gnu/libstdc++-v3/src'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libstdc++-v3-3.3.4/work/build/i686-pc-linux-gnu/libstdc++-v3'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libstdc++-v3-3.3.4/work/build/i686-pc-linux-gnu/libstdc++-v3'

make: *** [all-target-libstdc++-v3] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.4 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 230, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## moocha

Hast Du zufaelligerweise das hardened USE flag verwendet? GCC 3.4.3-* funktioniert damit nicht (internal compiler errors beim rekompilieren von GCC selst, und von libstdc++-v3). Bitte checke, ob das der Fall ist, und wenn ja, werde ich Dir erklaeren, wie man einen funktionierenden Compiler wieder zurueck-kriegt (ist nicht einfach).

----------

## sambatasse

Weiss nicht genau was du meinst, hoffe emerge info schaft klar heit.

Danke.

```
emerge info

Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.4, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.4-r1 [2.3.4 (#1, Feb  8 2005, 20:49:35)]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r6, 2.13

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.4_p6, 1.9.4, 1.6.3, 1.8.5-r3, 1.7.9-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r7

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.14

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 alsa apache2 apm avi berkdb bitmap-fonts crypt curl dedicated emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif gtk2 imap imlib jpeg libg++ libwww mad maildir mikmod motif mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls pam pam-mysql pdflib perl png python quicktime readline sasl sdl slang spell ssl svga tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts xml2 xmms xv zlib linguas_de"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## moocha

Danke, das ist schon ein Stueck weiter. Kannst Du bitte noch herkopieren, was die folgenden Befehle sagen?

```
emerge --pretend --verbose --nodeps gcc libstdc++-v3

gcc-config -l
```

----------

## sambatasse

```

 emerge --pretend --verbose --nodeps gcc libstdc++-v3

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "libstdc++-v3" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.3-r1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.4 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

```

```
 gcc-config -l

[1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.4 *

[2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-20050110

[3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-20050110-hardened

[4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-20050110-hardenednopie

[5] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-20050110-hardenednossp

```

Igendwie habe ich auch mit anderen Paketen Probleme , aufeinmal will nix mehr emergen.

Ick wollte nur Updates fahren.

----------

## sambatasse

jetzt will php nicht

```
lo TSRM/TSRM.lo TSRM/tsrm_strtok_r.lo TSRM/tsrm_virtual_cwd.lo main/main.lo main/snprintf.lo main/spprintf.lo main/php_sprintf.lo main/safe_mode.lo main/fopen_wrappers.lo main/alloca.lo main/php_scandir.lo main/php_ini.lo main/SAPI.lo main/rfc1867.lo main/php_content_types.lo main/strlcpy.lo main/strlcat.lo main/mergesort.lo main/reentrancy.lo main/php_variables.lo main/php_ticks.lo main/streams.lo main/network.lo main/php_open_temporary_file.lo main/php_logos.lo main/output.lo main/memory_streams.lo main/user_streams.lo Zend/zend_language_parser.lo Zend/zend_language_scanner.lo Zend/zend_ini_parser.lo Zend/zend_ini_scanner.lo Zend/zend_alloc.lo Zend/zend_compile.lo Zend/zend_constants.lo Zend/zend_dynamic_array.lo Zend/zend_execute_API.lo Zend/zend_highlight.lo Zend/zend_llist.lo Zend/zend_opcode.lo Zend/zend_operators.lo Zend/zend_ptr_stack.lo Zend/zend_stack.lo Zend/zend_variables.lo Zend/zend.lo Zend/zend_API.lo Zend/zend_extensions.lo Zend/zend_hash.lo Zend/zend_list.lo Zend/zend_indent.lo Zend/zend_builtin_functions.lo Zend/zend_sprintf.lo Zend/zend_ini.lo Zend/zend_qsort.lo Zend/zend_multibyte.lo Zend/zend_strtod.lo Zend/zend_execute.lo ext/ncurses/ncurses.lo ext/ncurses/ncurses_fe.lo ext/ncurses/ncurses_functions.lo ext/pcntl/pcntl.lo ext/pcntl/php_signal.lo ext/readline/readline.lo sapi/cli/php_cli.lo sapi/cli/getopt.lo main/internal_functions_cli.lo -lcrypt -lc-client -lnsl -lsablot -lexpat -lexpat -lhistory -lreadline -lncurses -laspell -lpspell -lpdf -lz -ltiff -lpng -ljpeg -lpanel -lncurses -lmysqlclient -lmhash -lmcrypt -lltdl -lssl -lcrypto -lcrypt -lpam -lt1 -lfreetype -lpng -lz -ljpeg -lexslt -lxml2 -lxslt -lz -ldb-4.1 -ldb-4.1 -lndbm -lgdbm -lcurl -lcrack -lbz2 -lz -lssl -lcrypto -lresolv -lm -lxmlparse -lxmltok -lcurl -lidn -lssl -lcrypto -ldl -lz -lxml2 -lz -lm -lcrypt  -o sapi/cli/php

libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.la'

make: *** [sapi/cli/php] Error 1

!!! ERROR: dev-php/php-4.3.11 failed.

!!! Function php-sapi_src_compile, Line 544, Exitcode 2

!!! compile problem

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Was ich da nicht verstehe ist das er 3.3.4 will obwohl 3.3.5-usw drauf ist.

Ist ja klar das er es nicht findet, nur wie verklicker icks ihm?

----------

## _hephaistos_

man gcc-config

hth,

ciao

----------

## sambatasse

```
man gcc-config 

No manual entry for gcc-config

```

----------

## sambatasse

Meinste das ?

```

gcc-config -l

[1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130 *

[2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardened

[3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardenednopie

[4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardenednossp

```

----------

## Freiburg

fix_libtool_files.sh sollte das Problem beheben...

----------

## sambatasse

```
fix_libtool_files.sh

Usage: fix_libtool_files.sh <old-gcc-version> [--oldarch <old-CHOST>]

    Where <old-gcc-version> is the version number of the

    previous gcc version.  For example, if you updated to

    gcc-3.2.1, and you had gcc-3.2 installed, run:

      # fix_libtool_files.sh 3.2

    If you updated to gcc-3.2.3, and the old CHOST was i586-pc-linux-gnu

    but you now have CHOST as i686-pc-linux-gnu, run:

      # fix_libtool_files.sh 3.2 --oldarch i586-pc-linux-gnu

    Note that if only the CHOST and not the version changed, you can run

    it with the current version and the '--oldarch <old-CHOST>' arguments,

    and it will do the expected:

      # fix_libtool_files.sh `gcc -dumpversion` --oldarch i586-pc-linux-gnu

```

----------

## sambatasse

Habe es Versucht zu übersetzen hatt doch nicht mit meinen Prob zu tuhn.

Habe Version 3.3.5-20050130

----------

## Freiburg

```
libtool: link: cannot find thelibtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.la'
```

wenn du den gcc-3.3.5... installiert hast, wie bitte soll es dann dieses Verzeichniss geben?

----------

## sambatasse

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wenn du den gcc-3.3.5... installiert hast, wie bitte soll es dann dieses Verzeichniss geben?

 

Naja das ist ja das Problem, die Dose schnallts einfach nicht.

Aber das ist nen Reguleres Update über emerge gewesen.

Also irgendwie muss dann da nen Bug drinn sein.

Weil emerge will ja och jetzt php Updaten aber will nicht die gcc downgraden.

----------

## firefly

hmm probier mal folgendes:

re-emerge libtool

und wenn der fehler dann noch auftaucht re-emerge den gcc 

bei mir hat nur das re-emergen von libtool und gcc diese problem behoben und nicht fix_libtool_files.sh

da der fehler entweder in libtool oder in gcc selber liegt (da der gcc 3.3.5 nach dem update immer noch im alten verzeichniss danach, hier /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/, sucht).

denn wie es scheint hast du von gcc-3.3.4 auf 3.3.5-* geupdated oder ??

gruß

firefly

----------

## sambatasse

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> denn wie es scheint hast du von gcc-3.3.4 auf 3.3.5-* geupdated oder ?? 

 

Wenn das emerge wollte wars so, aber glaube das war so.

werde jetzt wie volgt

emerge libtool

emerge gcc

----------

## sambatasse

oky aber hatt nix gebracht.

libtool und gcc neuemergt aber problem beliebt

```
libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.la'

make: *** [sapi/cli/php] Error 1

!!! ERROR: dev-php/php-4.3.11 failed.

!!! Function php-sapi_src_compile, Line 544, Exitcode 2

!!! compile problem

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## moocha

Fuer libstdc++.la-Fehler solltest Du hier checken:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-318790.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-318791.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-324801.html

----------

## sambatasse

Oky

Wenn ick richtig verstehe gcc einstellen.

```

gcc-config -l

[1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130 *

[2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardened

[3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardenednopie

[4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardenednossp

```

Ist

Script nochmal

```
fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.5

 * Scanning libtool files for hardcoded gcc library paths...

 *   [1/5] Scanning /lib ...

 *   [2/5] Scanning /usr/lib ...

 *   [3/5] Scanning /usr/games/lib ...

 *   [4/5] Scanning /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib ...

 *   [5/5] Scanning /usr/local/lib ...

```

Das macht nix.

Diese Datei prüfen.

```

cat /etc/env.d/05gcc

PATH="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3.5-20050130"

ROOTPATH="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3.5-20050130"

MANPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/man"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/info"

LDPATH="/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130"

GCC_SPECS=""

```

Auch oky

----------

## sambatasse

Gemäss den Forenregeln- [2005-02-14] Punkt 17, erlaube ich mir ein "bump".

Liebe Admins seht ihr selbts die Tasse rafft die Forenregeln irgendwann nur gedult.

Danke

----------

## Freiburg

Sagmal liest du auch was du postest?

 *sambatasse wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> fix_libtool_files.sh
> 
> ...

 

da steht ja wohl eindeutig <old-gcc-version>

 *Quote:*   

> Ist 
> 
> Script nochmal 
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Nachdem du von 3.3.4 nach 3.3.5 updatest sollte das dann wohl anderst lauten oder?

----------

## sambatasse

Ick solte das so ein Tippen, und das kamm dabei raus.

Keine Ahnung was jetzt wieder ist.

Und das das zweite mit dem Script habe ick so aus dem Verweissenm Tred und habs mehrmal gemacht, keiner hatt was anderes gesagt.

Und mals so wenn ick die Antwort wüste würde ick mich hir nicht abmühen mit Rechtschreibung.

----------

## jamapii

Ich vermute, nach jedem "emerge gcc" kann ein "gcc-config 1; exit" oder ähnliches nötig sein. Wenn nach Teilen von einer gcc-Version gesucht wird, die gar nicht installiert ist, dann immer "gcc-config 1" (oder andere Zahl) versuchen, selbst wenn diese Option angeblich aktiv ist.

----------

## boris64

normalerweise sollte nach einem 

```
emerge gcc
```

auch ein 

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

reichen, du brauchst die aktuelle shell nicht mittels exit verlassen.

----------

